# Gemeinsamer Kauf Schlammsauger niederbayern



## Roman37 (30. März 2014)

Hallo,

Möchte mir einen guten Schlammsauger (Sprick, Taifun) kaufen, aber wenn möglich mit jemandem teilen.
Ich brauche das gerät ja nicht das ganze Jahr, warum also nicht teilen?

Mein Standort ist Simbach am Inn.

Bei Interesse bitte melden


----------



## pyro (30. März 2014)

Gute Idee, da ich aber am anderen Ende Niederbayerns wohne würden die Fahrtkosten in keinem Verhältnis stehen.


----------



## Roman37 (30. März 2014)

Trotzdem D anke.....ist einfach mal versuch


----------

